# Nothing Better Than a Good Dog Walker



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Since Oso was a puppy and up until a couple weeks ago, I got to stay home with him every day and exercised him once or twice a day. I recently started a temporary full time job which cut down my exercise time with Oso dramatically. We hired a dog walker and set her up to come before I even started.

Today, I had a cancellation from work and was home to see the dog walker come and take Oso out. Oso was ecstatically happy to see her, on a scale of 1 out of 10, definitely a 10 in the happy rating. He isn't even that happy to see us on a regular basis, only once in a while. She was laughing and smiling at his antics when he rolled on the floor and chased his tale, offered her toys and just spazzed out with joy. 

It is so nice to know that someone who is responsible, athletic and loves my dog is taking care of him when I'm at work. Just wanted to throw that out there. Also, he is tired and happy when I get home (usually after two outings, one with the dog walker, one with hubby). 

*Our dog walker is involved with the local Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue, she was the perfect one to start with Oso when he was little (1x a week for a short time) and I was extremely overprotective. I'm sure I would feel good about anyone who I felt was trustworthy and loved my dog. ;D ;D


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I totally agree!!!! We love our dog-walker Todd. He is AWESOME 

I actually drop Pippa off at his house 3 times a week on my way to work and when she realizes we are going there, she starts wagging her tail against the seat (thump, thump, thump). Nothing makes my heart happier 

He also sends us pictures and videos of her. LOVE.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that makes me happy! I feel the same way - I am hesitant to let my dad walk Otto!!!! And my dad is great! I just think Otto would be too much for my dad, he is used to his mellow Bernese! 

It is great that you have someone experienced with other high energy breeds! I should do a little investigating around here myself. How did you find her? Is she someone you saw walking other dogs and she just happened to be the perfect candidate or did you seek her out? It would be nice to get Otto out on days that my bf and I are gone @ the same time.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

In our case, it was just luck.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Luv - give me the LOTTERY numbers for the next week - looks like U can not loose! LOL


----------

